# NEW Certified Electrical Safety Compliance Professional (CESCP) certification program



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> NFPA is pleased to announce the NEW Certified Electrical Safety Compliance Professional (CESCP) certification program, created to encourage electrical safety within the industry. The program is based on NFPA 70E®, Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace®, 2012 edition, which sets requirements for safe work practices to protect personnel by reducing exposure to major electrical hazards.








I'm sure many of you received this in your emails or snail mails

Dunno if this will edge out the private market osha certs or not

comments?

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Yay. Another class we will be required to take.


----------



## wgilchrist (Feb 17, 2015)

As electricians, I think this or at least the certified electrical safety worker (CESW) will be another requirement for us to have and maintain. I believe this will be in addition to our state licensing and OSHA certs.

I do not believe this is necessarily a bad thing. The NFPA 70E really ties into everything we do and provides us with standards to do it safely. I also believe this will add another level of professionalism to our craft as well as additional skills to us as individuals which should include additional compensation.

I've taken a proactive approach to this and started studying for the CESCP through the NFPA's online training course on the 2015 NFPA 70E.

Has anyone taken the CESCP test, the CESW test or seen any other training courses for these certifications yet?


----------



## The_kid (Nov 4, 2014)

Word! Another certification that nobody I know will have! 

Seriously, I'm the only OSHA certified person in my company, and any company I've ever been with. 

The only reason I have it is because they forced us to do it in school. Pretty sure it's expired at this point. 

I get looked at sideways when I talk about any certification.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I looked at doing that and I printed the PDF and as I read it you have to be in the safety business (work in a safety dept or have a degree in safety before you can do that). I could be in error though.

LC


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I looked at doing that and I printed the PDF and as I read it you have to be in the safety business (work in a safety dept or have a degree in safety before you can do that). I could be in error though.
> LC


To be eligible to sit for the exam all candidates must submit documentation of 40 hours of electrical safety training from one or more of the following sources in the last three years: NFPA, IBEW, IEC, or other approved program. Additional qualifications for eligibility depend on job classification:

*Electricians* – proof of license and documentation of 8,000 hours of work experience (in lieu of license must submit additional documentation)

*Electrical Engineers* – proof of PE license, or must show proof of degree from accredited university and verified work experience (associates degree requires 4 years of documented field work, bachelor’s degree 2 years of field work).

*Other* – proof of CSP and documentation of 3 years of experience with electrical power systems, or bachelor’s degree in engineering/technology or other related field and 3 years of experience with electrical power systems, or Facilities/Plant/Factory Safety Professional with 10 years of work experience with electrical power systems.

http://www.nfpa.org/~/media/Files/Training/certification/CESCP/CESCPHndbk.pdf

I think if you can get your employer to pay for the seminars/conferences required for recertification it would totally be worth the certification fee.


----------

